
Another Metroid 2 Remake v1.0 - bane
http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com/
======
Ultra_64
Since there is no official Mac version (yet) I created a quick-and-dirty
standalone wrapper .app using Wineskin Winery. It works really well and can be
downloaded here:

[http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/owU5nvIE/file.html](http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/owU5nvIE/file.html)

(Needless to say: install and run at your own risk!)

~~~
w0rd-driven
This is perfect so far. With the xbox 360 OSX driver this plays really well.
This should be the official non-official port for the time being.

Is packaging it in Wineskin Winery tricky? My only concern is with updates and
if I had to package it myself.

------
JonnieCache
Also check out Hyper Metroid, the Super Metroid romhack, a completely new and
much bigger game, with new graphics and many new mechanics. It's superb.

[http://www.hyper.metroidconstruction.com/](http://www.hyper.metroidconstruction.com/)

~~~
devindotcom
Nice. SM is one of my favorite games of all time so hopefully this one will
scratch the itch too!

~~~
throwanem
If you haven't already dealt with the patching annoyance,
[https://a.cocaine.ninja/ytcdwm.smc](https://a.cocaine.ninja/ytcdwm.smc) will
save you some time. Also I think worth mentioning: I've been playing SM since
it came out, and Hyper is the first game in a very long time that inspired the
same feeling of exploring a new world that I remember from my first
playthroughs of NES Metroid and Super. Enjoy!

~~~
JonnieCache
Ori and the Blind Forest will also give you that super metroid fluid movement
fix. It's bloody excellent.

~~~
throwanem
Beautiful, too. Probably heartbreaking, if the trailer's any guide. Sold.
Thanks for the rec.

~~~
JonnieCache
The story is somewhat undermined by the fact that someone at ms made them draw
all the dialogue text in the windows 8 font. TBH I cant make much sense of the
plot. The game is awesome though.

Being an experienced metroid player, you'll probably want to put it on hard
mode from the start, although you can switch at any time.

Also make sure you get the newly released Definitive Edition, which has some
extra stuff in it.

------
aresant
Mind boggling - the guy has nice working animations going back to 2009

[http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com/p/about-
project.html?m=1](http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com/p/about-project.html?m=1)

Incredible perseverance to ship it after close to a decade of work!

~~~
faragon
In fact, at least since 2008...

[https://web.archive.org/web/20080615000000*/http://metroid2r...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080615000000*/http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owSldu1CRSo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owSldu1CRSo)

------
engi_nerd
A minor program note: the blog says that a native Linux version is coming
soon. However, the Windows version runs perfectly for me using Wine 1.8 on
Ubuntu 16.04. There's no need to wait.

As a now grown person who owned the original Metroid 2 on Game Boy, I'm loving
this remake.

------
orblivion
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iM26OGIH1o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iM26OGIH1o)

Though I'm a fan of video game music and remixes, I'm very picky about them.
Especially when it's reinstrumented. (I'm yet to find a remix of Kraid's
Hideout from Metroid 1 that's anywhere near as good as the original.) But this
remix from Metroid 2 works pretty well.

~~~
chongli
_But this remix from Metroid 2 works pretty well_

Eh, to each their own I suppose. I was really excited about this remake when I
saw the graphics. Watching the video you linked dampened my enthusiasm.

I grew up on Metroid 2. I remember playing it outside the principal's office
in school! The music is dark and haunting and unlike anything I've heard
since.

~~~
anjbe
To be fair, the piece remixed in that video is one of the only “traditional”
musical tracks in the game, and I think the remix works pretty well. But I
share your concerns: I hope that the later parts of the game, where music is
replaced with weird sounds and background noises, retain the wholly alien
feeling of the original.

Metroid 2 is relatively forgotten compared to Metroid and Super Metroid, but
its graphics and sound build up a sense of tension and uneasiness in a way
that they don’t match, I think. This blog post articulates my feelings on the
music of Metroid 2 pretty well: [http://www.jonas-kyratzes.net/2007/03/15/the-
music-of-metroi...](http://www.jonas-kyratzes.net/2007/03/15/the-music-of-
metroid-ii/)

~~~
chongli
Thanks for sharing that post. It echoed many of the thoughts I'd had about the
game. The sheer genius of Metroid 2 is how well it juxtaposes the ruins of a
lost civilization with the sheer alien horror of the "jungle" that is taking
over. The music and sounds don't just complement that, they play a starring
role in the creation of that tension.

------
ajmurmann
Does anyone know what the chances are that Nintendo will force a take down of
this? I know they tend to enforce their rights very strongly on YouTube, not
sure what their track record is for these matters outside of that.

~~~
partycoder
It uses their intellectual property and content Game Boy Advance versions of
Metroid. Chances are Nintendo will take it down same as when they killed the
remake of Mario 64.

~~~
brobinson
And Chrono Resurrection...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Resurrection](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Resurrection)

~~~
csydas
Mmm, this was Square Enix stopping it though, not Nintendo. Nintendo was
silent on the Chrono Resurrection project.

------
leehro
Despite Metroid being my favorite game series, I never played Metroid 2 on the
GB. So I'm excited to play a nice modernized version (a la Zero Mission).
Also, yes, it runs well in wine :)

------
elliotec
Metroid is an absolutely fantastic game series and it's amazing that fans are
doing things like this while keeping a continuity with the story and game
mechanics/art.

------
jdubs
Super fun, great music and awesome art work. I'll keep playing this.

------
overcast
Oh man, I loved this game. I still have the original cart + my old gameboy
from when I was a kid. Having your own pet Metroid was so cool.

------
anonbanker
Hope you all downloaded the file when it was available. The file has been
taken offline due to a DMCA takedown.

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:31059585e68123d095871d3169899cd900b77213&dn=AM2R%20v1.0

------
KennyCason
This is amazing! Already 40% through. I love some of the new puzzles added as
well as the bosses. So glad to see this finished!

------
shujito
It's Amazing, I played it whole

I wonder where are more of the secret areas...

------
bronz
love the music

